# Steering wheel prob!!!



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay, my problem is my knees are touching my 1995 240. I am wondering if there is any way to solve this problem by extending it somehow. So it there any way to extend the steering wheel about 3 to 4 inches closer to me or is there some sort of telescoping steering wheel I can swap into there? Please help me out! It's a pain to drive! Thanks.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

im sure you have tried adjusting the seat and raising the steering wheel up and down. I really dont know what to tell you and i doubt this help.... http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...e=model&ModelYear=All&ModelDesc=Universal Fit


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Steering wheel spacer. Typical Jap drifter type part.
Do you have an air-bag? if so you may be out of luck!


----------

